# iPhone 4 ringtone lockout



## yankeeclipper74 (Dec 15, 2009)

This is a strange one! I downloaded a ringtone for my iPhone4 from apple that I selected, in settings, as the ringtone for the phone. For a while, it worked. Now, even though it is still selected as my ringtone and still plays; when the phone rings the apple default tone comes up! I've made no changes to the phone's settings at all. Anyone have an idea what's going on?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Strange indeed. Did you recently update the phone to 8.2?

Re-add the phone to your phone and reselect it. The file may have become corrupted.


----------



## yankeeclipper74 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi, No I didn't. I'm still on 8.1.3


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The OS may have moved the MP3 file around and lost where it is. Upgrade to 8.2 and then readd your MP3 file.


----------

